# Incoherency as a valid form of political & existential dialogue...



## creature (Jul 3, 2018)

& the Voices mickey Mouse
heard in
his Head...

"drink me.. drink me...

pleeeaassseee... drink me..."

& they crawled into the 
Desert..

wishing that they had far less to
Mean,

while food was a miracle

& all things needed were
almost

free...


in the future redwoods will have legs...

green cartoons, waving in Sunlight...

humans, having bred away their brains
will shit & gnaw upon each other, underfoot

without heads...


drink me...

i will... i will...


presidents & dictators rise from ancient, unknown & wasting bombs...
bombs waiting to be recreated with the meaning of Ba'al..

& the musky smell of kirk
pissing upon mars...

and smiling, as a 
New 
Radiation

steams Forth...

Kings,


& the souls of kings...

neither of which are needed..

the trees are 20 miles tall,

& remember all that Should Ever Have Been...

targeting generations

& the Starships

which carry them...


Centauri..

& a new Sunlight

& hope..

& you & i, forever,

never hating...


a place we die to,

whatever our dreams are...

anarchy

without being anarchy...


where words are like pebbles within ones shoe...


----------

